# Peyote Penguin Earring patterns to share!



## beadangel (May 13, 2009)

Hi all,

I made a pair of peyote penguin earrings and had just finished the pattern tutorial at: http://beadjewelrymaking.com/2009/project/may.html

See my pair of penguin earrings at: http://www.beadjewelrymaking.com/large/penguinearrings.html

Thanks for looking!


----------



## heartsong (May 13, 2009)

*x*

  those are way too cute!   

i used to make the beaded amulet bags (way back when) and earrings. i used alot of delicas ($$$!) and then the japanese 11's. peyote & brick stitch.

wish i still had the time to bead-it is still my 1st love!

thanks for sharing! it's nice to know beading is still popular.


----------



## beadangel (May 15, 2009)

Thanks, glad you liked it.
Hope you can start beading again soon!

Cheers!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 16, 2009)

those are SSOOOO cute!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

Those are just darling , love them . Nice work.

Kitn


----------



## IanT (Sep 15, 2009)

why is that called a peyote penguin>?


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 15, 2009)

lol

i was wondering the same thing?  i didn't start trippin', or anything  lol

it's very cute, though, regardless


----------



## Rosey (Sep 15, 2009)

is that the name of the beads? I'm guessing here


----------



## CarmenJean (Sep 15, 2009)

Peyote is the style of stitch.   

That brings back memories!! I don't bead as much as I used to. I'm trying to sell as many of them as possible to fund new soap supplies! Nice to see tho.  :wink:


----------



## Rosey (Sep 15, 2009)

oh that's awesome to know where the name comes from : )


----------



## IanT (Sep 15, 2009)

lol cooooooooool....


----------

